# 1940 Girls Colson Blister Tank



## DonChristie (May 4, 2014)

I scored this Girls 1940 Colson on craigslist. I got it for a few reasons, I was hoping to get my wife to start riding, it is the same year as my Boys Snap tank Colson and this was the bike that I first restored when I was 16. Of course, when I was 16 it was only the frame and a collection of oddball parts. I always imagined it original and how it would look. She was quite a basket case when I got her. I am slowly collecting the correct parts. I am not sure how I will redo her. One thought is to spend an outrageous amount of money and do a full restore. The other is to restore as an original patina. Either way, I am dropping a lot of cash on a bike that will never be worth it.


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2014)

You are not alone in respect to spending too much on these girls standard models. In fact, When I saw the girls postwar for sale tonight for $100, I was ready to buy it only, to realize that it had just sold.


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2014)

Guilty as charged, I bought it. I had a moment of weakness. It was 180 shipped. I was actually thinking of you Don when I bought it. You had told me about the above bike and now I have one. Lol. Yours looks great and no money is lost on it when you are enjoying the hunt to get her together.  It was nice seeing you today in long beach, sorry we did not get to talk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (May 4, 2014)

Funny story Dave, 2 weeks ago I made an offer on that same Colson and it was turned down. I then checked Craigs and this one magically appeared for less than my offer! Needless to say I jumped on it. So I have been doing some shopping for my Girl. I scored a fender set, Seat, Front loader light, Grips, Rear rack and Drop stand. It is now starting to look like it should! I thought it would be fun to keep a running tab for money spent, much like the National debt counter.
Bike-125
Rack-175
Seat-100
Grips-20
Drop stand-45
Fenders-65
Light-90

620 total so far! lol

Oh ya, I just bought a rear reflector from Catfish for her!
Reflector-50

$670


----------



## DonChristie (May 4, 2014)

Cory said:


> Guilty as charged, I bought it. I had a moment of weakness. It was 180 shipped. I was actually thinking of you Don when I bought it. You had told me about the above bike and now I have one. Lol. Yours looks great and no money is lost on it when you are enjoying the hunt to get her together.  It was nice seeing you today in long beach, sorry we did not get to talk.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk




Dang Cory, you are on a bike buying spree today! I saw that sweet Black prewar Schwinn you scored today! Sweet! Someday you and I can go ride our Girls Colsons together! lol


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2014)

I'm there!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2014)

Cory said:


> Guilty as charged, I bought it.




Well, if you have buyers remorse, please let me know.


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2014)

I can't get rid of her now, Don and I are going for a ride.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2014)

Cory said:


> I can't get rid of her now, Don and I are going for a ride.




HA HA. Enjoy your new ride. You got a good deal and a nice bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> I scored this Girls 1940 Colson on craigslist. I got it for a few reasons, I was hoping to get my wife to start riding, it is the same year as my Boys Snap tank Colson and this was the bike that I first restored when I was 16. Of course, when I was 16 it was only the frame and a collection of oddball parts. I always imagined it original and how it would look. She was quite a basket case when I got her. I am slowly collecting the correct parts. I am not sure how I will redo her. One thought is to spend an outrageous amount of money and do a full restore. The other is to restore as an original patina. Either way, I am dropping a lot of cash on a bike that will never be worth it.




Don, I feel your pain. I bought a '53 girls CWC Super (Trojan badged) at MLC this year for my girlfriend. I was hoping she would like the crusty look but as soon as she saw it she said "Are you going to restore it in the same colors?" So now what was a pretty good deal at $150 is going to be about $1000 for a good $400 bicycle when I'm done! V/r Shawn


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 5, 2014)

*Colson Scout*

I have here a Colson Scout that is probably the same year as yours is. I bought this bike as you see it
at Trexlertown back in 2011. Back then you were shunned and mocked by the other bike collectors for buying a girls bike.
 Well, I bought it for $125.00, and I really like it. It is complete with the original Rocket Ray, rack, tank , speedometer, & the original Clipper Chainguard.
 I will probably restore this one this summer, & good luck with yours!.............Wayne


----------



## DonChristie (May 5, 2014)

Thats a beautiful bike, Wayne! Is the paint original? Why do you suppose it had that chain guard and not the Turkey wing Blister type? When I paint mine it will be two-toned. I was wondering how the 2 colors were done, this is why I asked about its originality. Looks OG to me. I guess those who have girls bikes are comfortable with their sexuality!


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 5, 2014)

*Schwinndoggy*

Yes, mine is all original with original paint. It has a SW Cadet Speedometer on it reading 980 miles.
 The tires are very dried but functional Good Year. 
Mine came with truss rods, do you think yours should have them?.
   I will paint mine in the original colors, and I will be painting the rims the bright green.
   I am almost done with the restoration on my 1955 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet, then I think I will start the Colson.
 Keep us updated with you progress...............Wayne


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 5, 2014)

Progress has slowed down a bit, been busy. In the last three months I managed to straighten out the Forks, get struts, Chainguard, fill a couple of holes (Tank, Frame) and got the Reflector for her. I have since bought another rear reflector that is like the one in the ad I will post. I still plan on Media blasting, doing some body work and getting everything rechromed/Cad. Had fun playing  with some Bondo filling in the Tank hole and Frame hole near dropouts. 

I have been thinking about the color of her! Kinda widdled it down to 2 color combos, Burgundy/Creme or Red/Creme, I think, lol. Any body got any color combo ideas? 


Heres the rolling tab of stupid money I have spent!

Bike-125
Rack-175
Seat-100
Grips-20
Drop stand-45
Fenders-65
Light-90
Reflector-50
Correct reflector 75
Chainguard 250 shipped
Struts 60


$1055 total!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh ya, getting a set of Johns Whitewalls for her. 

$1055
+70
=1125


----------



## mike j (Aug 6, 2014)

Either combo, it's gonna be one sharp bike. It's only money, you have your health (an' a few nice bikes) you have everything.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2014)

I dont know about everything, lol. So i tore the old girl all down. Took the tin to the sand blaster. 50 bucks later she was all metal!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2014)

Since rust never sleeps, i primed it! Came out pretty good! I plan on working out the kinks while primed, then paint. The primer i will two tone how i want the final product.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2014)

As far as the running total,
1125 + 45 for tank horn
1170 + 20 for primer
1190 + 50 for blasting
1240
Doing something i love...
Priceless!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2014)

Got some rage and johnny cash playin, beatin on the chain guard and drinkin beer! Guard needs some work!


----------



## mike j (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks like a fun time, keep up the good work.


----------



## slick (Aug 29, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Got some rage and johnny cash playin, beatin on the chain guard and drinkin beer! Guard needs some work!




Rage, Johnny Cash, and beer.....

How come we have never met when we have all the same likes? Lol can't wait to see it done and meet you finally.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2014)

slick said:


> Rage, Johnny Cash, and beer.....
> 
> How come we have never met when we have all the same likes? Lol can't wait to see it done and meet you finally.



That's not beer... lol [emoji12]


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2014)

slick said:


> Rage, Johnny Cash, and beer.....
> 
> How come we have never met when we have all the same likes? Lol can't wait to see it done and meet you finally.



Plus you don't drink beer...gin boy haha


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 24, 2014)

I have been having fun with Primer! I tried to paint it like I want the finished product to be. I like the Tank graphics but not the Fenders so much. The Sargent stripes will be smaller on her when done. I am gonna get her back on the road before painting/plating. I need some hardware and such. Disclaimer: I am not a body and paint guy nor do I profess to be one.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 24, 2014)

The graphics were inspired by other Colsons I have seen. The light has a little something extra on it. The Tank graphics lined up with the Frame nicely.


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 9, 2014)

It's going to look awesome!

All you boys always sneer at the girls' bikes, but they are so much better. All curvy and cute, and way less likely to end up in your hoo-ha when you stop suddenly. :eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

72 Slik Chik said:


> It's going to look awesome!
> 
> All you boys always sneer at the girls' bikes, but they are so much better. All curvy and cute, and way less likely to end up in your hoo-ha when you stop suddenly. :eek:




Before you lump us all into that group (boys that sneer) you may want to peruse this thread  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?47137-The-Preservationistas   Some of us actually like girls bikes. I even have a few myself and restored one for my girlfriend (last pic)! V/r Shawn


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the link. There's definitely some eye candy in that thread! It's also reassuring that not every lovely girls bike is being harvested for the nice parts that some boy stripped off his bike in a moment of boneheadedness.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2014)

Boneheadedness-what men do! Lol thanks for the compliments slik chik! Nice line up Shawn! I always joke with my wife that im building her a bike. We both know its for me!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Boneheadedness-what men do! Lol thanks for the compliments slik chik! Nice line up Shawn! I always joke with my wife that im building her a bike. We both know its for me!




That blister tank is coming along nicely Don. Yea I ride the Skylark more than the girlfriends ever have! V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2014)

To me, the Colson blister tank bikes are the coolest bikes ever. But I'm a nerd, so what do I know. Great job so far, Don!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 12, 2014)

I put her together all primed. This is not a finished product, just the next step. Still not sure of a color, Red/Crème? The practice run on the graphics was a learning process. Gonna change the graphics some. I need some small hardware. Anybody got Tank horn Screws?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 9, 2014)

Slapped some whitewalls on her. Finally got my wife to ride it! She wants a pretty bike. She dont like primer. She said the Colson was easy to ride. Thats a start!


----------

